# Trail Rider on Gravel Bike - Video



## NoCanSurf (May 1, 2021)

Aloha

Watch a gravel bike get pushed to its limits by trails world champ. - Cyclingtips.com 






The write of the article suggested counting the number of times we would crash doing the same ride and stunts. 

I stopped counting at 100. The only think I only think I could do without crashing was get out of bed, and that's iffy. 

(I crossed posted this on MTBR Gravel forum).


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

NoCanSurf said:


> The write of the article suggested counting the number of times we would *die* doing the same ride and stunts.
> 
> I stopped counting at 100. The only think I only think I could do without *dying* was get out of bed, and that's iffy.


Fixed.


----------



## photobug (Aug 8, 2008)

Man, I really need a gravel bike, none of my bikes are nearly this capable.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Your wheels don't last long doing those tricks.


----------



## photobug (Aug 8, 2008)

Peter P. said:


> Your wheels don't last long doing those tricks.


I doubt he pays for his wheels.


----------

